# anchor question



## oldrebel18 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey all I just recently purchased a 2011 NauticStar 2000DC and wanted to know what weight anchor you all would recommend. 

It's a 20ft boat, estimate roughly 3000lbs as far as weight. Just looking to get a simple fluke anchor and wanted to see what you guys recommended as far as weight? I also have roughly 14ft of chain to go behind the anchor as well!


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

im no expert but SeaLark is. Send him a pm he can tell ya what you need and he probley has one for sale!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

In my experience, its more about the chain. More chain the better. I usually use at least the length of the boat in chain, depending on the weight of the chain. invest in an anchor ball too. Life saver if you dont have a windlass. Dont forget to rig your anchor break away style too.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*If you have room on board;*

You may want to consider an additional 12# Danforth with 3-4' of chain and a 25' length of line as a separate anchor for a "lunch hook"....


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*one pound for each foot*

Well, I meant boat length. For anchoring while fishing or lunch, the rule of thumb is one pound of anchor for each foot of boat length plus one foot of chain for each foot of boat length.

Types of anchors is another issue. Around here with mostly hard packed sand a Danforth type is fine, just wait awhile before you back down. For short stops, multiply the depth of the water + anchor roller height off the 
water X4. If windy or big swells, X 5 to 7. 

Always, if anchoring overnight, use at least seven times the depth.

Contact me for more opinions -. I only spent 4 years anchoring as we roamed about in our 46'

Tom


----------

